# Lyft Rewards taunt



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Yep, I got the big announcement for Lyft rewards telling me all about the wonderful things that are *not* going to be available in my area.
Why rub my nose in what I'm not getting? Just to be mean?
And why this repeated announcement about the 24x7 in app support? Have they never tried to use the support? It is less than worthless. At best if you send them a message you might get a meaningless response in a week or two. Do you need something resolved or answered tonight? Sucks to be you. 
If they are going to brag about 24x7 support I want responsive real time support with meaningful resolutions and answers.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I treat Lyft the same way they treat me. I decline and cancel rides all day long.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I treat Lyft the same way they treat me. I decline and cancel rides all day long.


I'm rocking a 22% AR Now... Trying hard to reach a 1% screenshot..


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Yep, I got the big announcement for Lyft rewards telling me all about the wonderful things that are *not* going to be available in my area.
> Why rub my nose in what I'm not getting? Just to be mean?
> And why this repeated announcement about the 24x7 in app support? Have they never tried to use the support? It is less than worthless. At best if you send them a message you might get a meaningless response in a week or two. Do you need something resolved or answered tonight? Sucks to be you.
> If they are going to brag about 24x7 support I want responsive real time support with meaningful resolutions and answers.


You can text and get a response right away.
That might be just Monday through Friday .


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

mbd said:


> You can text and get a response right away.
> That might be just Monday through Friday .


Right away.... Lol that's cute.....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

mbd said:


> You can text and get a response right away.
> That might be just Monday through Friday .


Text? What the shit is this? LOL hell I email them and they won't respond


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> You can text and get a response right away.
> That might be just Monday through Friday .


and just where in the app is the number to text to listed?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Dekero said:


> I'm rocking a 22% AR Now... Trying hard to reach a 1% screenshot..


Since they cut the rates to 30 cents a mile here I do everything I can to screw my community. I run between 0 and 4% depending on whether I get a PPZ ride or not? I regularly leave my phone online in my desk to get 3 pings and not accept them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dekero said:


> I'm rocking a 22% AR Now... Trying hard to reach a 1% screenshot..


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Lyft e-mailed me about rewards too, despite not being included yet here in NJ. Apparently they randomly choose 50% of NJ. drivers to participate, how ignorant. I read about the rewards & they suck anyway, compared to Uber Pro rewards: 

For example, you only have to be gold tier with Uber to get free roadside assistance/towing up to 25 miles. With Lyft rewards, you have to be the highest tier to get free roadside assistance. Unless I get offered a streak bonus or ride challenge from Lyft, I'm driving more Uber now.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I treat Lyft the same way they treat me. I decline and cancel rides all day long.


Just a silly question.
How exactly do you make money declining all day long? just wondering.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Their email made absolutely no sense as usual. I of course I'm silver status and it says I am silver until February 1st but yet this three-month period is August 1st to November 1st? So how does February come into this? That's not even in a three-month cycle? that's two months after this 3- month period. Then it says I have 0 points but when I scroll down to check my progress it says I have 1248


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 366222


Nice u almost there,1% Acceptance rate here we come.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Cool AR! But can you boast a one star overall Lyft Driver Rating?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Cool AR! But can you boast a one star overall Lyft Driver Rating?
> 
> View attachment 367733


Is that your driver account or your passenger account because my driver account don't look like that. Plus I'm not sure the term "driver" is accurate with only two rides given??



tc49821 said:


> Nice u almost there,1% Acceptance rate here we come.


Well this was just a short time ago. 32 rides ago to be exact ??










But it was time to adult . . . now I'm proudly rocking a 6% ? I caved . . . them bastards sabotaged me!! $104 for 12 miles ??


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

1.0 Rating after 2 rides.
You are wonderful sir.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Real time support? You need to google 'Filipino Time' which is a real cultural trait. I lived over there for years and can say that their worldview of time is completely in line with what any of us experience when we call "support". "Support" is obviously being defined in a very culturally contextually way and it isn't the way it has been traditionally defined in the developed world.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

With Diamond VIP support I bypass the phone tree and speak directly with a native English speaker residing in suburban Omaha Nebraska.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 366222


Lmao you a real one


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

OMG!!! LMAOOOOO!!!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> With Diamond VIP support I bypass the phone tree and speak directly with a native English speaker residing in suburban Omaha Nebraska.
> 
> View attachment 367796


Markham you're the quintessential rideshare provider 
and Representative of the million of drivers 
not part of UP.net and providing excellent service ?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Hitchhiker said:


> Lyft e-mailed me about rewards too, despite not being included yet here in NJ. Apparently they randomly choose 50% of NJ. drivers to participate, how ignorant. I read about the rewards & they suck anyway, compared to Uber Pro rewards:
> 
> For example, you only have to be gold tier with Uber to get free roadside assistance/towing up to 25 miles. With Lyft rewards, you have to be the highest tier to get free roadside assistance. Unless I get offered a streak bonus or ride challenge from Lyft, I'm driving more Uber now.


Roadside assistance literally cost me $1.18 a month thru my Insurance company.. (See Pic) LYFT can kiss my @$$ with their rewards program, assuming they can get their lips in a spot that UBER PRO isn't already on... Come on people stop being sheep.....it's things like this that U/L know your not going to look into and thus they dangle the carrot and you get all excited over nothing....

I will for-go 1 soft drink a month to cover towing and not be one of the pawns excited over these BS programs that U/L toss out to make up for paying us like servants... Anyway sorry I just get sick of the BS...


----------



## everydamnjim (Apr 29, 2019)

I have a shortcut on my phone's home screen to the link below. I only had to use it once but when I did I got a call-back in like a minute or so. You do have to click a button and plug-in your phone#

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077888-Report-an-accident-safety-incident-or-citation


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Anything above 0% is unacceptable


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Right away.... Lol that's cute.....


Right away ... used it 2-3 times , they text me right back ... Friday night through Sunday , I am not sure
Go to help section ....
I did 325 yesterday plus few cash tips= 350
Pings never a problem for me from lyft... I try to isolate myself from the busy ping areas, and sometimes it can be a big failure ?strategy is free flowing traffic, don't care if less pings in that area. Algo can chose me or anybody else. If pings slow to arrive, app goes off until 7 pm?
Recently , I am getting long pick up pings? it happens when I am close to outskirts of no mans land and that is a inconvenience. But I understand the reason for that ping.
Uber is way better for making more money, with less headache
Tax time actual expense is deducted, not mileage deductions ? This will probably cost me few cents out of my pocket,and that strategy is 100% accountant driven .
Lyft customers have way less money and they can be tough to handle but I never had a problem from any of the pax's yet...
I don't know anything about the reward stuff and don't really care about any reward or surge.
Never read any emails or any messages in the app... total disinterest.


----------

